# hot girls vs cute girls



## kyrax12 (Apr 27, 2010)

i like butt sex


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 27, 2010)

i like cute girls better


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2010)

For just butt sex? Hot girls. They got fatter asses.


----------



## Quelsatron (Apr 27, 2010)

ah lke teh once witch vajoiners


----------



## HeOf7 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hotness and cuteness are both in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Raigen (Apr 27, 2010)

Or hands, for that matter. :ho


----------



## God (Apr 27, 2010)

Always knew you were the chronic masturbator type, Raigen.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 27, 2010)

Azn girls solo?


----------



## iFructis (Apr 27, 2010)

i cant pick 1, it depends


----------



## enzymeii (Apr 27, 2010)

I need pictures to help me decide


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Azn girls solo?



They solo harder than The Living Tribunal owning Naruto.


----------



## MASTERPUCK (Apr 27, 2010)

Cute....hot.....they both have their purposes.
you take a cute girl home to mama, dump her, and then go screw a bunch of hot girls.


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Apr 27, 2010)

This thread lacks pics.

I am disappoint.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Apr 27, 2010)

*Some Cute girls:*

Thats me, btw. the center girl is especially cute


keep in mind, i know all these girls

*
Here is what most people call hot:*

cute is one hundred times better. Both at the same time is preferable however.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 27, 2010)

Cute implies a more delicate softer look for me so it wins out.


----------



## Neelon (Apr 27, 2010)

This thread already happened.
Anyway hot girls. Cute girls are for Pedophiles or otakus.


----------



## Genyosai (Apr 27, 2010)

Why do people treat "cute" and "hot" as if they were mutually exclusive? Obviously, there's a big difference between each, but it's not like it's not possible to be both. It depends on exactly how the woman is hot, because the more slutty and trashy chicks can be sexy, but aren't cute in the slightest, whereas the kind of more down to earth girls with a hot body coupled an adorable attitude are.

Now "slutty" and "cute", those are pretty much exclusive, but not "hot" and "cute" even if they sound like it.


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2010)

/Thread

Let us get back to the wank and rape threads.


----------



## Akatora (Apr 27, 2010)

The answer need to be said case by case

I can't really pick one over the other like this


even so online quiz and tests say i'm next to impossible to please regardinng a potential GF XD


----------



## Diskyr (Apr 27, 2010)

To define "Hot", people generally look at these 4 categories


Bras/boobs


Sexy face...Couldn't find a good pic


Really Hot abs


And a fine ass


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Apr 27, 2010)

Genyosai said:


> Why do people treat "cute" and "hot" as if they were mutually exclusive? Obviously, there's a big difference between each, but it's not like it's not possible to be both. It depends on exactly how the woman is hot, because the more slutty and trashy chicks can be sexy, but aren't cute in the slightest, whereas the kind of more down to earth girls with a hot body coupled an adorable attitude are.
> 
> Now "slutty" and "cute", those are pretty much exclusive, but not "hot" and "cute" even if they sound like it.



^This.

And yea why not have both; Cute and Hot at the same time?


----------



## Diskyr (Apr 27, 2010)

MichaelUN89 said:


> ^This.
> 
> And yea why not have both; Cute and Hot at the same time?



Cute generally implies an innocent and attractive look to a person, the opposite of the bad girl type.

While the Hot girl embodies the Bad Girl type, sexy, daring, and sometimes dominating to her mate


----------



## Lina Inverse (Apr 28, 2010)

I liek both


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 28, 2010)

Dai Dreamer said:


> They solo harder than The Living Tribunal owning Naruto.



Ow
OW
OW OW OW


----------



## Diskyr (Apr 28, 2010)

Oh, I forgot, I hope you pubescent boys dont go around using this thread as an excuse to jack off


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Apr 28, 2010)

MichaelUN89 said:


> ^This.
> 
> And yea why not have both; Cute and Hot at the same time?



For okay examples of both cute and hot mixed well together see Hinata and Orihime.


----------



## ZenGamr (Apr 28, 2010)

Hot girls win the D**k over. Cute girls when the heart over. Girls that are both Hot and Cute win the universe.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 28, 2010)

I dunnowz I neds PIKS someone post nudes of hot and cute girlz if u get B&ed that okay a you perm should only be short.


----------



## Ulti (Apr 28, 2010)

Depends what your thinking with

upstairs brain or downstairs brain maybe the brain to the left of your chest


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2010)

So for hot/cute....something like this?






...sorry but cute still stomps.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 28, 2010)

HeOf7 said:


> Hotness and cuteness are both in the eye of the beholder.




You've got some sick taste man


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 28, 2010)

Only Zaru would remember that monster at this time.


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2010)

Hot creates feelings of lust.
Cute creates feelings of love.



> Three things will last forever--faith, hope, and love--and the greatest of these is love.



Cute wins due to flawless logic.  

/Thread

Tiem for lock?


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 28, 2010)

Cute is usually a girl with a very good face, has almost no boobs or small boobs, ass, thin body and is in the "protect me" personality.

Hot are usually a girl with a very good face, big ass, big boobs, ripped abs, can defend themselves and usually even defend their men better than men themselves do and sometimes can be dominating to their man, very dominating.

It depends on personality if you are the strong macho who wants to protect a nice girl you would choose cute, if you are the dude that like Lara Croft style girls and want to say "you mess with me and my chick will break your nose" you would choose hot.


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2010)

Orochibuto said:


> Cute is usually a girl with a very good face, has almost no boobs or small boobs, ass, thin body and is in the "protect me" personality.
> 
> Hot are usually a girl with a very good face, big ass, big boobs, ripped abs, can defend themselves and usually even defend their men better than men themselves do and sometimes can be dominating to their man, very dominating.
> 
> It depends on personality if you are the strong macho who wants to protect a nice girl you would choose cute, if you are the dude that like Lara Croft style girls and want to say "you mess with me and my chick will break your nose" you would choose hot.



I commend you for fighting a battle that has already been lost.


----------



## Elite Ace (Apr 28, 2010)

Orochibuto said:


> Cute is usually a girl with a very good face, has almost no boobs or small boobs, ass, thin body and is in the "protect me" personality.
> 
> Hot are usually a girl with a very good face, big ass, big boobs, ripped abs, can defend themselves and usually even defend their men better than men themselves do and sometimes can be dominating to their man, very dominating.
> 
> It depends on personality if you are the strong macho who wants to protect a nice girl you would choose cute, if you are the dude that like Lara Croft style girls and want to say "you mess with me and my chick will break your nose" you would choose hot.



What are you talking about ?

To give you an anime example - 

Adult Rukia is Cute
Rangiku is Hot

But Adult Nel is both.


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2010)

All three of those examples are bad.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 28, 2010)

Dai Dreamer said:


> I commend you for fighting a battle that has already been lost.



What battle? I am just saying is matter of interpretation and personal opinion


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2010)

Orochibuto said:


> What battle? I am just saying is matter of interpretation and personal opinion



Lies.  It be a matter of absolute truth.

Cute > Hot

Even God said so.  You wants proof?


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 28, 2010)

Well if you want me to give an absolute answer I will go into elimination to see what I get, because Im not sure of my own preferences in that:

I will say Shinobu from love hina is cute

I will say Tsuruko and Amalla Suu are hot

Between these I would choose Tsukuro and Amalla Suu

However I say adult Shinobu is hot, meh still I would choose without thinking it twice Tsuruko.

Reena from Hack Dusk is cute

Ouka from Hack Dusk is hot

I would choose Ouka without thinking it twice

Wonder Woman is hot

Supergirl is cute

I choose WW

Chidori Kaname is hot

Mikihara Ren is cute

I choose Mikihara Ren

based on the majority I say that FOR ME personally hot girls are better, again for me specially based on the answer that even on choosing a girl that is both hot and cute I choose hot, I guess for me is better to have a hot girl with a badass kick your ass personality that a hot girl with a "Awwww Im scared hug me" personality


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2010)

Why are you picking fictional characters as examples of hot/cute.  

Go with real people dude.  :rofl


----------



## Nihilistic (Apr 28, 2010)

Dai Dreamer said:


> Why are you picking fictional characters as examples of hot/cute.
> 
> Go with real people dude.  :rofl



This. 

I prefer mine to be an eye candy of which I couldn't take my eyes off, that probably classifies it under 'hot'.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 28, 2010)

Dai Dreamer said:


> Why are you picking fictional characters as examples of hot/cute.
> 
> Go with real people dude.  :rofl



Because cute and hot are fictional terms, they are in the eyes of the beholder I can pick a girl in real life and half men will tell she is hot and half cute. Is easier to choose between fictional because the boundaries between hot and cute are much more marked, is easier to identify a cute girl from a hot one because the cute will just blush around, give medical attention and prepare meals while the hot one will solo an army with 1 sword, bust solid walls and will look sexy as hell while she do it. If you want me to put real life examples I think I will still choose hot

Hot

Angelina Jolie

Cute

Lindsay Lohan

My choice

Angelina Jolie

Hot

Halle Berry

Cute

Jennifer

My choice

Halle Berry

Hot

2 meter sized russian girl I met in a model parade

Cute

Short smiley model I met in a model parade

My choice

2 meter sized russian girl

Hot

Duda Yankovich

Cute

JLO

My choice

Duda Yankovich

and yes I would like to hear the biblical example


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2010)

> Lindsay Lohan





Are you possessed by demons?  

And no Asians on that list?  Fail.

And JLO is cute?  :rofl

Your entire argument is null and void by saying that Lindsay is cute.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 28, 2010)

Dai Dreamer said:


> Are you possessed by demons?
> 
> And no Asians on that list?  Fail.
> 
> ...



Thats why Im talking about, cute and hot are in the eyes of everyone, for me LL is cute, for you is hot and Im still waiting for the biblical argument.


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2010)

Your perseverance has made me quit trolling this thread.  

I prefer cute.  And there be no biblical argument.  I pulled that out of my ass, but I'm sure you knew that.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 28, 2010)

Dai Dreamer said:


> Your perseverance has made me quit trolling this thread.
> 
> I prefer cute.  And there be no biblical argument.  I pulled that out of my ass, but I'm sure you knew that.



Lol I didnt expected a biblicar direct argument, but maybe a verse or something that in a twisted and very biased way could mean that like the one that told that the Lord prefer the apparently weak or something like that


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2010)

I was going to twist a verse.


----------



## Genyosai (Apr 28, 2010)

WHO. IS. THIS. ?.

Please say you have the name.


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2010)

Genyo...you'll have to ask /s/ for the name.  I'm not aware of it.  

But you ignored the Asian that I posted several pictures of!


----------



## Genyosai (Apr 28, 2010)

You added the "censored" though, right?


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 28, 2010)

I would have to pick cute, but that's just me.


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Apr 28, 2010)

Natalie Portman is both cute and hot


----------



## Kurou (Apr 28, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Azn girls solo?



i don't know man.

dem latinas be lookin fine


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 28, 2010)

Okay I need clarification where would she go under?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Apr 28, 2010)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Okay I need clarification where would she go under?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



A mix of both?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 28, 2010)

Cute


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 28, 2010)

Is it wrong to get "excited" over cute then?


----------



## Genyosai (Apr 28, 2010)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Is it wrong to get "excited" over cute then?



YES. BECAUSE IT MEANS YOU ARE AUTOMATICALLY A p*d*p**** WHO LUSTS AFTER THE YOUTH AND INNOCENCE OF 12 YEAR OLD GIRLS. GO DIRECTLY TO JAIL!


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Apr 28, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxvwCPjLla0&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 28, 2010)

Genyosai said:


> GO DIRECTLY TO JAIL!



Can I pass Go and collect 200 dollars?


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Apr 28, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uf4DnSKs3dE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Elite Ace (Apr 28, 2010)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Okay I need clarification where would she go under?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



That classifies under "nerd"

but those racks are impressive


----------



## Genyosai (Apr 28, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> Can I pass Go and collect 200 dollars?



WHAT THE HELL DO YOU THINK THE OBD IS? A COMMIE-WELFARE STATE? GTF TO JAIL!


----------



## supreme91 (Apr 28, 2010)

Well, most of us are in our teens, so that could be why we're more into "cute" than "hot".


----------



## Shagari (Apr 28, 2010)

MichaelUN89 said:


> ^This.
> 
> And yea why not have both; Cute and Hot at the same time?


Your avatar?

lol and I am waiting for somebody to break ONE particular forum rule on this site.


----------



## M?gas Strategos (Apr 28, 2010)

Jessica Alba. Best of both worlds.


----------



## supreme91 (Apr 28, 2010)

You're also a Hannah Montana fan lol.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 28, 2010)

Genyosai said:


> YES. BECAUSE IT MEANS YOU ARE AUTOMATICALLY A p*d*p**** WHO LUSTS AFTER THE YOUTH AND INNOCENCE OF 12 YEAR OLD GIRLS. GO DIRECTLY TO JAIL!



WTF you kidding me? A 12 year old with those puppies...?! AS IF! What has her mother been feeding her? And ACTUALLY shes 22...which is sweeet for my age! 



Elite Ace said:


> That classifies under "nerd"
> 
> but those racks are impressive



Dude have you seen her in a bikini, coming out wet from the swimming pool?! Lol at people who would point out to her and call out nerd!


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Apr 28, 2010)

Shagari said:


> Your avatar?
> 
> lol and I am waiting for somebody to break ONE particular forum rule on this site.


lol You like Michael? She is supposed to be cute and hot at the same time


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2010)

KurouKetsu said:


> i don't know man.
> 
> dem latinas be lookin fine



Some latinas sure be mighty awesome.  

But Azns still take it.  pek


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Apr 28, 2010)

Dai Dreamer said:


> Some latinas sure be mighty awesome.
> 
> But Azns still take it.  pek








*Spoiler*: __ 






----------



## kyrax12 (Apr 28, 2010)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Okay I need clarification where would she go under?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



IS THAT ELLY TRAN HA?


----------



## Kenju (Apr 28, 2010)

Hot curb stomps cute


----------



## Magnificent (Apr 28, 2010)

Anything fuckable enough. Don't care whether she is cute or hot.


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2010)

Gaidou said:


> Anything fuckable enough. Don't care whether she is cute or hot.




Would this one be to your liking.  




Micheal:  Those be some biased photos.  You deliberately picked Asian women who aren't all that.  

When I posted my pics, I picked a really good looking hot chick.


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Apr 28, 2010)

Dai Dreamer said:


> Would this one be to your liking.
> 
> 
> Micheal:  Those be some biased photos.  You deliberately picked Asian women who aren't all that.
> ...



O sorry, I thought you were going to like the pictures. Since you said you like Asian girls I thought you were going to like those one I posted. 
I posted both two latinas and to asian girls.

How about this other picture??


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2010)

First one was good, but the second was totally not cute at all.  That face would scare me if I woke up to it in the morning.  

But thanks for trying anyways.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Apr 28, 2010)

I posted pictures of Girls i actually know, and they are all cute, they are the best, no question.


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Apr 28, 2010)

Dai Dreamer said:


> First one was good, but the second was totally not cute at all.  That face would scare me if I woke up to it in the morning.
> 
> But thanks for trying anyways.



True. The second  one I just posted it, because I was not sure  if you were going to  like it or not. Lot of dudes have told me they like Maria Ozawa, so I guessed wrong. 

If you are interested the name of the first one is keiko kitawaga


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Apr 28, 2010)

Cute when it comes to spend time with and be happy and all relations comes to,hott as just in hott makes me think of sluty girls ...result of hott girls without any cuteness,sluts that can be used and tossed away and irrespected,so yeah a cute girl with a cute actitued is way  best than a plain hott girl that relies just on that


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Apr 28, 2010)

hadomaru said:


> I posted pictures of Girls i actually know, and they are all cute, they are the best, no question.



no offence.really you just look like the cliche guy that spends time on the internet,and cute girls anyways


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2010)

Michael:  The fact that she is a porn star completely ruins any cuteness she might have.

Thanks for mention keiko kitawaga.


----------



## Kurou (Apr 28, 2010)

MichaelUN89 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> 



dem latinas 



Dai Dreamer said:


> Would this one be to your liking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eternal Pein (Apr 28, 2010)

Cute girls hands down


----------



## Akatora (Apr 28, 2010)

I suppose this would be better named Hot girls vs Modest girls?

Or simply are you more for offensive or defensive girls


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Apr 28, 2010)

Chaosgod777 said:


> no offence.really you just look like the cliche guy that spends time on the internet,and cute girls anyways


1. I'm not fat
2. I don't pay attention in school
3. I'm not on the internet all the time.
4. These glasses are not cokebottle glasses


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Apr 28, 2010)

hadomaru said:


> 1. I'm not fat
> 2. I don't pay attention in school
> 3. I'm not on the internet all the time.
> 4. These glasses are not cokebottle glasses



are you sure that the  common geek cares about school,not like im saying your like that and to make fair of this  i look like im in drugs all the time


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Apr 28, 2010)

Chaosgod777 said:


> are you sure that the  common geek cares about school,not like im saying your like that and to make fair of this  i look like im in drugs all the time


 ... i cannot understand you.


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2010)

Chaosgod777 said:


> are you sure that the  common geek cares about school,not like im saying your like that and to make fair of this  i look like im in drugs all the time



Really bad English towards the end.


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Apr 28, 2010)

hadomaru said:


> ... i cannot understand you.



nevermind  it is not important, anyways cute girls ftw as long as they are not loli/pedo shit,i am seriously tired of it in some manga  ...


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2010)

Chaosgod777 said:


> nevermind  it is not important, anyways cute girls ftw as long as they are not loli/pedo shit,i am seriously tired of it in some manga  ...



I approve of the picture.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Apr 28, 2010)

She is pretty cute....


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2010)

I has more Han Hyo Joo.  





Lock tiem now?


----------



## Diskyr (Apr 28, 2010)

KurouKetsu said:


> dem latinas



What the fuck are you talking about? That girl is the finest bitch since Jessica Alba


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2010)

Are you talking about my picture?  Cause if so...


----------



## Diskyr (Apr 28, 2010)

Dai Dreamer said:


> Are you talking about my picture?  Cause if so...



Man, you guys are fucking crazy. Dude, she's the hottest gal I've seen!

What is wrong with her? Do you people have any taste in women?!?


----------



## Diskyr (Apr 28, 2010)

Genyosai said:


> Porn.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Damn! What 2 fine ass looking ladies


----------



## Z (Apr 29, 2010)

Lol asian girl wank. 

This is NARUTOforums after all. 

As for this thread, hot girls stomp if it's only for buttsex.


----------



## dimhaku (Apr 29, 2010)

@ Dai Dreamer

Which nation do you prefer for asian girls? Japanese? Korean? Chinese? Vietnamese? etc?


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2010)

Z said:


> Lol asian girl wank.
> 
> This is NARUTOforums after all.
> 
> As for this thread, hot girls stomp if it's only for buttsex.



Lust is a sin.  

Hot women inspire lust; ergo, hot women cause people to sin.  Sinners go to hell.  

Cute girls stomp harder than the Living Tribunal stomping fodder from Naruto.



EDIT:  I prefer Korean women.


----------



## Z (Apr 29, 2010)

There is nothing fucking wrong with lust.


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2010)

> "For lust is a shameful sin, a crime that should be punished. It is a devastating fire that destroys to hell. It would wipe out everything I own."


  - Job 31:11-12 (NLT)

Proof that lust is bad from the Bible.


----------



## Genyosai (Apr 29, 2010)

Nu-uh. When lust is sanctioned by God, then it's okay. After Moses defeats the Midianites, his army captures and rapes 32,000 virgins.

Lust is perfectly okay. So long as it's rape.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 29, 2010)

It would depend if both quotes are in old testament or one in new and the other in old, because really old testamend God and new testament God look like 2 completely separated entities each other.


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2010)

> It's clear that God didn't intend for the soldiers to rape the women, but rather to take them captive. The law God had given to the Israelites condemned rape, in some cases punishing it with death (Dt 22:25-27). Also, immediately following the command to spare the virgin women, the soldiers were instructed to purify themselves and their captives (31:19), and rape (or consensual intercourse) would have violated this command (Lev 15:16-18). In the rest of the chapter, the women are usually referred to as people (using the masculine adam), not women or virgins, underscoring the notion that they were seen as captives rather than sexual objects.1
> 
> It's theoretically possible that some of the soldiers raped the women, but given the circumstances it seems very unlikely. The soldiers would have known that rape was a violation of both the law and the instruction to purify themselves, as shown above; they had also seen God punish such violations with death during their travels in the desert. In fact, they had recently experienced a plague and executions resulting from their relations with Midianite women (25:1-9), as Moses reminded them. At that time, all those who had sexual relations with the Midianites were killed. It's highly implausible that the soldiers would have wanted to have anything to do with the Midianite women given this context.
> 
> So what did happen to the women (and children)? God gave the Israelites permission to marry women they took captive, but they were to treat their wives with respect: the women were to have time to mourn their families first, and were not to be mistreated (Dt 21:10-14). Those who didn't marry would have become servants, but there were rules against mistreating them as well (Ex 21:26-27, Dt 23:15-16). See the article on slavery laws for more on the treatment of female slaves.



Don't spread your heathen lies.  

Cute stomps no matter what.

EDIT:  LOL at this thread making it to six pages.


----------



## dimhaku (Apr 29, 2010)

lol, why are we bringing up bible quotes?

Cute stomps all. Cute can go to hot very easily if you so desire. But for a hot girl to go to cute...that's much MUCH harder.

Therefore, cute has the best of both worlds and cute stomps.
@ Dai Dreamer
YES! KOREAN WOMEN FTW! where is graham aker, all his snsd avatars and sigs should end this arguement quickly.


----------



## Orochibuto (Apr 29, 2010)

Girlfriend - Cute

Fuck -  Hot

simple.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 29, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> Can I pass Go and collect 200 dollars?



If you write a book about it sure.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 29, 2010)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Okay I need clarification where would she go under?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I gotta say her tits are kinda to big and throwing of the proportion of her body.

She still looks fine, but yeah.


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 29, 2010)

I thought this kind of thread isn't allowed.

Anyway, cute girls for me.



> @ Dai Dreamer
> YES! KOREAN WOMEN FTW! where is graham aker, all his snsd avatars and sigs should end this arguement quickly.


I'd SNSD spam this, but I'm at work.


----------



## Magnificent (Apr 29, 2010)

Dai Dreamer said:


> Would this one be to your liking.



She isn't fuckable enough 
She isn't fuckable at all


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 29, 2010)

Orochibuto said:


> Girlfriend - Cute
> 
> Fuck -  Hot
> 
> simple.



So your saying you dont plan on ever going to bed with your girlfriend?



dimhaku said:


> lol, why are we bringing up bible quotes?
> 
> Cute stomps all. Cute can go to hot very easily if you so desire. But for a hot girl to go to cute...that's much MUCH harder.



I think there is truth in this!


----------



## Elite Ace (Apr 29, 2010)

Genyosai said:


> Porn.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





First one is hot the second one is cute


----------



## Z (Apr 29, 2010)

Dai Dreamer said:


> - Job 31:11-12 (NLT)
> 
> Proof that lust is bad from the Bible.



How does this prove cute girls give better buttsex?


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2010)

Z said:


> How does this prove cute girls give better buttsex?



Sex is not everything.  Love > Sex as the quote proves.

Cute inspires love.
Hot inspires lust.  Lust= Sex.

Hence Cute > Hot.  Flawless logic.


----------



## Z (Apr 29, 2010)

Dai Dreamer said:


> Sex is not everything.  Love > Sex as the quote proves.
> 
> Cute inspires love.
> Hot inspires lust.  Lust= Sex.
> ...



This is about buttsex.


----------



## Damaris (Apr 29, 2010)

both
because i'm the best, and i deserve it


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2010)

Z said:


> This is about buttsex.



Buttsex is unimportant when compared to the awesomeness that is love.


----------



## dimhaku (Apr 29, 2010)

^^ but aren't you a girl???

Just asking.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Apr 29, 2010)

You can lust over cuties as well. But both girls i like are extremely cute (physically and in personality)  and not very hot. As far as sex goes, i'll wait for marriage, but if i don't, you can be darn sure it will be with someone i love entirely.


----------



## Damaris (Apr 29, 2010)

dimhaku said:


> ^^ but aren't you a girl???
> 
> Just asking.




who are you talking to?


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2010)

dimhaku said:


> ^^ but aren't you a girl???
> 
> Just asking.



I am a 21 year old Indian male.


----------



## Damaris (Apr 30, 2010)

i am a girl


----------



## Diskyr (Apr 30, 2010)

Damaris said:


> i am a girl



And I am a guy


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 30, 2010)

Z said:


> This is about buttsex.


Trannies take it.



Damaris said:


> i am a girl


Say what?


----------



## dimhaku (Apr 30, 2010)

I was referring to Damaris when Dai Dreamer decided to post before me...Fail.

Graham, where is the SNSD?


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (May 1, 2010)

Hot is usually exotic body with the face being secondary.
Cute typically refers to a beautiful face with body being secondary.

Though, if it's both, then hot overrules cute in terms of description.

My 2c.


----------



## Kurou (May 1, 2010)

Genyosai said:


> Nu-uh. When lust is sanctioned by God, then it's okay. After Moses defeats the Midianites, his army captures and rapes 32,000 virgins.
> 
> Lust is perfectly okay. So long as it's rape.




flawless logic is flawless


----------



## Fayrra (May 1, 2010)

dimhaku said:


> Cute stomps all. Cute can go to hot very easily if you so desire. But for a hot girl to go to cute...that's much MUCH harder.



Quoted for the win.


I choose cute:



Though, I still find her hawt as well.


----------



## dream (May 1, 2010)

KurouKetsu said:


> flawless logic is flawless



I refuted that bullshit.  Try again newb.  

Cute stomps.


----------



## Kurou (May 1, 2010)

Dai Dreamer said:


> I refuted that bullshit.  Try again newb.
> 
> Cute stomps.



god didn't make Eve "cute" did he?


 in all seriousness this is pretty stupid.


----------



## dream (May 1, 2010)

Yeah it is.  Everyone should know that cute stomps.  There was no need for this to go on for seven pages.  My first post ended the thread.


----------

